# Thermostat for Exo Terra Duel Top Canopy ?



## Martian (Aug 20, 2010)

What's the best Thermostat to use on the Exo Terra Duel Top Canopy ?

Exo Terra say in there description that they have a Thermostat of they own to use on this but i cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Martian (Aug 20, 2010)

bump!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

If it's to control the halogen lamp that goes in to the Dual Top Canopy, a dimmerstat would be the one.


----------



## Martian (Aug 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> If it's to control the halogen lamp that goes in to the Dual Top Canopy, a dimmerstat would be the one.



Yes it is for that, but my trouble being is that the canopy only has one power source cable for both the halogen and the UV fluorescent tubes, and i wouldnt know how to connect it to a dimmerstat if i had one. There must be a way as it seems pretty silly of Exo Terra to make these canopys without anyway of controlling temperture.

Is a dimmerstat really needed ? Im a complete newbie at this so bear with me lol.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Martian said:


> Yes it is for that, but my trouble being is that the canopy only has one power source cable for both the halogen and the UV fluorescent tubes, and i wouldnt know how to connect it to a dimmerstat if i had one. There must be a way as it seems pretty silly of Exo Terra to make these canopys without anyway of controlling temperture.
> 
> Is a dimmerstat really needed ? Im a complete newbie at this so bear with me lol.


Oh right, didn't realise that it only had one power lead for both, daft idea really. The only way you could get around it would be to put a separate supply to the halogen lamp holder, you could then use it with a stat.

A dimmerstat is needed for a heat lamp as it "dims" the lamp to a level to maintain the set temps as opposed to the on/off type stats.


----------

